# Show your schwinn cantilever...all years



## vintage2wheel

Lets see some pictures of your favorite schwinn CANTI...


----------



## Buster1

Refurb'd OG '59 Jag and the wife's '58 Hornet with 3-speed mod.


----------



## Kscheel




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*Best riders*





Here's a good looking bunch


----------



## dfa242

Here's a '56 Phantom


----------



## vintage2wheel

Here are my 2


----------



## vintage2wheel

*some great lookin bikes so far*

very nice canti's so far


----------



## bricycle

1952 Black Phantom, 1960's Wasp, 1960 Wasp/HD?


----------



## Rust_Trader

Here's my crusty


----------



## vintage2wheel

Greens07 said:


> Here's my crusty




take some new pictures of that thing already i want to see the real patina...


----------



## Rust_Trader

vintage2wheel said:


> take some new pictures of that thing already i want to see the real patina...




Here zoooom in


----------



## mruiz

*canti*

here we go again, This one I got from a Cabe member,Chris. 1954 Tank has been corected, Paint wise. Still working on the light.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*Another favorite*

here are some other favorites 




6-15-11  Crusty Green B-6s 2 Newport by cyclonecoaster, on Flickr




2010 - CRUSTY Red Phantom by cyclonecoaster, on Flickr


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*Recent ride photo*

Picture from the Rolling Relics ride in San Fransisco a few months back 




IMG_3934 by cyclonecoaster, on Flickr


----------



## Coaster Brake

'51 Black Phantom


----------



## shortbus

Here's my junk.

'59 Speedster survivor




'79 Spitfire custom


----------



## bikeboy1340

*Now that's a pair to look at*

Nice pair of bikes you have there, Shaun.


----------



## old hotrod

Here are a couple i have been dealing with...


----------



## GTs58

Just about all my cantilever bikes are Corvettes and I'm working on a 79 Spitfire 5.


----------



## eazywind

46 Henderson badged B6 and 41 World badged Canti. Click on pics to enlarge. Marc


----------



## Talewinds

Here's a '53 Phantom I had....






Here's another, much later, oft-overlooked canti, the Hevi-Duty


----------



## jpromo

Just some middleweights but here's a '63 American deluxe which had a big newsboy basket on the rear when I got it, so no crutch tip rack but everything else and a 2-speed kickback. Makes for a great bike to hup around town.









Then my '56 Corvette with the manual 2-speed.


----------



## Larmo63

*Two from 1949*

Exselsior and Henderson badged


----------



## vintage2wheel

*love the brown*



Larmo63 said:


> Exselsior and Henderson badged




love your brown b6 looks great i would like to find a straightbar brown and tan motorbike


----------



## rollfaster

*cantilevers*

my 1971 campus green typhoon and 1957 spitfire.


----------



## mruiz

*1965 3 speed Typhoon, 1954 Phantom Green.*


----------



## Springer Tom

*1960 Jaguar*



 1960 jaguar all original


----------



## rollfaster

*cantilevers*

tom,love the 60 jag.dont see to many of these with the 2-speed coaster setup.


----------



## cyclebuster

My 46 Henderson and my 46 Excelsior


----------



## MAD BRAD

*1960  Hornet 24 red original paint*

My sons 60 hornet 24 all original we have the front rack with flab. Bike has  NOS rear fender on it, and we have the original that was rolled. It is a in good condi

tion even has original tires.


----------



## SJ_BIKER

*;;;;;;;;*

My old phantom ....1951


----------



## Wayne Adam

*1949 B6, '64 Jaguar, '67 Panther, '65 Corvette II*

Here are a few on mine.. I am in the process of restoring the B6, the three middleweights are all 
excellent unrestored originals.
 Thanks for looking......................Wayne


----------



## Lynotch

*'53 phantom*



You might find me on the strand riding dirty!


----------



## IRMB

Just picked up a '38 canti frame. I'm going to clunk it. Not too many clunkers made from prewar canti frames.


----------



## bicycle larry

*1947 schwinn b6*

older restore on this b6 real nice riding bike bin well looked after. its for sale if interested pm me.  from bicycle larry note horn and light is all in good working condition


----------



## SJ_BIKER

*1946 autocycle*

1946 Schwinn B6


----------



## jacobs132

*my 61 jaguar*

one of my middleweights, a favorite rider


----------



## Rivnut




----------



## rollfaster

*My canti middleweights*

1959 jaguar mark Iv and 1971 typhoon.


----------



## aasmitty757

Here are a few of mine.


----------



## WES PINCHOT

*aasmitty757*

Nice cantilevers!
MY favorite kind of Schwinn!
Which I do not have one now.
This was my first '48! 




and last '41!



Cantilevers all!


----------



## rollfaster

*Wow! Wow! Wow!*



aasmitty757 said:


> Here are a few of mine.




You sir are the king of the sweet schwinn cantis!


----------



## aasmitty757

*57 spitfire and Wes*

Thank you!.... I only have three more project Canti's. All three with double duty forks, one motorbike version with aluminum Gothic fenders, one AC version with aluminum Gothic fenders and the third to be determined.


----------



## Two Wheeler

1961





View attachment 693437


----------



## John G04

B6 1947 i believe


----------



## Jon Olson

Here is my favorite 1950 with 1953 date!


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## FULLYLOADED

bicycle larry said:


> *1947 schwinn b6*
> 
> older restore on this b6 real nice riding bike bin well looked after. its for sale if interested pm me.  from bicycle larry note horn and light is all in good working condition
> 
> View attachment 152766



Nice

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## FULLYLOADED

aasmitty757 said:


> Here are a few of mine.
> View attachment 569298View attachment 569299View attachment 569300View attachment 569301View attachment 569302View attachment 569303



wow! nice lot

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## FULLYLOADED

1950 Green Phantom



Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## farkasthegoalie




----------



## Freqman1




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## markivpedalpusher

These have all found new homes but a fun group shot fosure.


----------



## cyclingday

Awesome collection, Mark!


----------



## REC

There are a few Canti style bikes here - the big stuff:
'49 Autocycle Tourist - ORIGINAL BIKE!




'56 Red Phantom:




'61 Jaguar:




'61 Streamliner




'63 Jag Custom:




'65 American




'65 King Size Heavy Duti




'66 Typhoon




'72 Typhoon




'95 Black Phantom


----------



## REC

Here are a few of the other canti style bikes here as well - 16, 20 & 24" ones:

'69 J47-7 16"




'54 Balloon 20"




'61 American 20"




'63 J38-6




'64 J38-6




'64 L30-5 Fleet 20"




'65 Typhoon-Ray 20"




'65 J33-6


 

'66 J39-1




'66 J39-1 (Match to my childhood bike)




'67 J-39-3




'68 J38-3




'68 J38-9




'69 J38-9




'70 C30




'70 J38-3




'60 F27 Corvette 24"




'64 L-20-6 Fleet 24"




'65 A20-5 American 24"


----------



## John G04

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 693473 View attachment 693474 View attachment 693475 View attachment 693476 View attachment 693477 View attachment 693478 View attachment 693479 View attachment 693480 View attachment 693481 View attachment 693482 View attachment 693483







Your green autocycle is soooo nice.


----------



## sccruiser




----------



## deepsouth

1958 Phantom and 1949 B6


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

9 22 14  ride 5



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Sep 25, 2014


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## Ridge Rider

1953 Schwinn Leader ...Great Bike ...one of the ones I regret letting go.


----------



## mfhemi1969

dfa242 said:


> Here's a '56 Phantom
> 
> View attachment 71911
> 
> View attachment 71911



Very nice combo, Great picture!


----------



## rollfaster

47 BFG badged Streamliner. Unfinished rider.


----------



## MantonSmith

41 Mead


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Very unique bike and cool!



MantonSmith said:


> 41 MeadView attachment 694605


----------



## tacklebox

1959 schwinn tiger 
Sorry if youve seen it before its the only vintage bike i have 



Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg

Early (53/4) Jaguar


----------



## Tony M




----------



## deepsouth

Tony M said:


> View attachment 695701



I think Cobalt blue is one of the best colors ever. I've never seen a bike it didn't look good on.


----------



## Schwinn lover

1959 Corvette,,,


----------



## frankster41

39 canti


----------



## Tony M

frankster41 said:


> 39 canti
> 
> View attachment 695896
> 
> View attachment 695897
> 
> View attachment 695898



Beautiful bike!!


----------



## Kramai88

1960 Jaguar 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kramai88

1949 Excelsior 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

Here's a few


----------



## Phattiremike

I have a few and am putting together an OG 1959 white corvette will post when it's assembled.


----------



## chevbel57




----------



## Hobo Bill

A visit to O' lorry's pond.....


----------



## mrg

A Hot Rod 53/4  Jaguar


----------



## WES PINCHOT

frankster41 said:


> 39 canti
> 
> View attachment 695896
> 
> View attachment 695897
> 
> View attachment 695898



WHAT A BEAUTY!!!!!
MY FAVORITE FRAME FORK AND SADDLE!
I LOVE THE SWEEP OF THE CANTILEVER FRAME!
AS MY BEST FRIEND WOULD SAY!  "CANT"  'I'  "LEV"  "ER" !


----------



## Rivnut

1959 Corvette coaster


----------



## Rollo

... '63 Corvette coaster Custom cruiser ...


----------



## bobcycles

A fun 100% restoration I did  (no repro parts except tubes, battery tray for light) of a 48' Autocycle for a nice gentleman in Kentucky some years back.  This was painted in the darker Schwinn Whizzer
marroon which accented the two tone red w/ gold pinstripes rather well.  Pretty old bike like new again.


----------



## barneyguey

1953 Wasp. All Original except tires. Sold out of a Gregg's Cycle in Seattle Washington( it still has a sticker from the shop on the down tube). I bought it in 1999 at the Kent Washington Swap Meet, it didn't have as many dents and scratches then but it's still in great shape. Barry


----------



## barneyguey

aasmitty757 said:


> Here are a few of mine.
> View attachment 569298View attachment 569299View attachment 569300View attachment 569301View attachment 569302View attachment 569303



You Dog!


----------



## Dizzle Problems

‘57 Jaguar. Got the frame, fork, guard at a swap for $5! Had the rest on hand. 


 
Saddle has been changed and badge added since this pic.


----------



## Freqman1

1938 Autocycle Super Deluxe. V/r Shawn


----------



## Muncie-mike

1980 deluxe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58

barnyguey said:


> 1953 Wasp. All Original except tires. Sold out of a Gregg's Cycle in Seattle Washington( it still has a sticker from the shop on the down tube). I bought it in 1999 at the Kent Washington Swap Meet, it didn't have as many dents and scratches then but it's still in great shape. Barry




Beautiful original example of the first year 1954 Wasp! Probably one of the first ones produced with a late 1953 serial number. The B-12 was a Meteor for the 1953 model year.


----------



## barneyguey

GTs58 said:


> Beautiful original example of the first year 1954 Wasp! Probably one of the first ones produced with a late 1953 serial number. The B-12 was a Meteor for the 1953 model year.
> 
> View attachment 707251



Cool! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Rivnut

To this:

 
From this:


----------



## GTs58

Me oldest and me newest. A 41 and a 81. What changed in 40 years?


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

My two faves


----------



## REC

GTs58 said:


> Me oldest and me newest. A 41 and a 81. What changed in 40 years?
> 
> View attachment 708489 View attachment 708490 View attachment 708491




Curious - What is the badge on the Streamliner? BFG?
REC 

PS: And the answer is that the '41 STILL looks better than the newer model!


----------



## Tony M

1980 CRUISER 5


----------



## mrg

Spitfires, 59 & 78


----------



## whizzer kid

My favorite canti
 ( that I still own) 
1949 WZ 
Whizzer , og paint . ND front brake .
" Ride it like you stole it" ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 36Seiberling

My 59 Hornet and 62 Typhoon


----------



## Space66

1956 Black Phantom...


----------



## Beach Bum III

barnyguey said:


> 1953 Wasp. All Original except tires. Sold out of a Gregg's Cycle in Seattle Washington( it still has a sticker from the shop on the down tube). I bought it in 1999 at the Kent Washington Swap Meet, it didn't have as many dents and scratches then but it's still in great shape. BarryView attachment 707204



 Cool! Last time I checked, Gregg's is still there.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 927567




I'm sorry it took several minutes staring at the picture to realize there was a bike in the way. Lol! Love the Schwinn but that car is mesmerizing.


----------



## barneyguey

1953


----------



## Hammerhead




----------



## Muncie-mike

1980 deluxe cruiser in violet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## 1817cent

Here is my favorite ride.


----------



## Autocycleplane

1817cent said:


> Here is my favorite ride.View attachment 928211




What a coincidence, that is one of my favorites too and just the kind of motivation I need to keep working on my basket case.


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## natomashomeboy

My 58 Corvette


----------



## Jack Alope




----------



## natomashomeboy

My 78 speedster

View attachment 928295


----------

